# super skinny frog



## Mitchthefrog (Feb 1, 2021)

I have a dart frog in a 10 gallon tank, and am feeding fruit flies. He is very very skinny, and is not fattinging up to his past self. Should I put him in a temporary smaller tank so the flys cannot get away?


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

Can you share pictures of the frog and the setup?

Where and when did you get the frog?

What supplements are you using on the fruit flies?


----------



## Mitchthefrog (Feb 1, 2021)

.


----------



## Mitchthefrog (Feb 1, 2021)

I figured the photos out


----------



## Mitchthefrog (Feb 1, 2021)

And him in the past


----------



## Mitchthefrog (Feb 1, 2021)

*Here is a summary of all my comments on this discussion. Please ignore all other comments regarding the same things here*

View attachment 301081
View attachment 301084








him now and past 

Where and when did you get the frog?
I thing about 7months ago, but it is an adult, at reptile island.
What supplements are you using on the fruit flies?
I was using repti calcium, but finally got repashy calcium + today, and used that right now.


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

Here's the link to the past discussion:









Super skinny frog


my dart frog is super skinny, I feed him a lot but many of the flies get away before he can eat them. Can I put him in a small temporary container, for about 20 mins, and add a ton of flies to fatten him up? I attached the container I’m thinking of using, I will of course clean it. I have a...




www.dendroboard.com





It is likely still at least partially an issue of improper supplementation, as mentioned in that thread two months ago. 

Other things to consider as additional causes/stressors are an enclosure that is much smaller than ideal, an enclosure that doesn't ventilate well (fish tank with no low vents), possible parasites (frogs from big general herp retailers, even the better ones as the one you mention seems to be, are 100% certain to have been in contact with many other animals).


----------

